# AC Recharge for 2000 Jetta



## sgstate (Jul 9, 2009)

I got a recharge kit for a 2000 Jetta, and I am wondering where is the port to connect to. I tried one near the firewall and the connector from the kit wouldn't connect.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: AC Recharge for 2000 Jetta (sgstate)*

AC has hi pressure line and "suction" or low pressure line...you want to connect can of Freon to the "suction" line NOT the HI PRESSURE line....the test fittings are different sizes to prevent hook up to the wrong one..look further, you'll find the fitting in the low pressure line (this is the line that runs from the evaporator in the dash to the condenser in front of radiator..the hi pressure line runs from compressor to the evaporator). PS: It helps to put Freon can in a bowl of warm water while you swirl it during the recharge..particularly when you get towards the last of the Freon in the can..warming raises its vapor pressure and helps move it into your system...just did 12oz into my Passat and works great..much colder air comin outa the AC! Did you get a fill kit with gauge?..That helps you to know when you've got correct charge in the system! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by spitpilot at 7:28 AM 7-9-2009_


----------

